# To preserve my hearing



## Fatmansat (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry for my bad English.
This is my solution for my heatful noisy air compressor......:vs_mad:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I got rid of mine. Another guy I know bought some additional air hose and moved his compressor into a lean-to on the back of the garage.


----------



## Fatmansat (Oct 27, 2012)

It is a solution, but unfortunately my garege is 3 floors below ground and I do not have a back of the garge


----------



## sebastian shaw (Aug 22, 2017)

thanks for the great tip!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a lot of work. I just got rid of my direct drive compressor and got a new Porter Cable belt drive model. I no longer have to wear hearing protection when it's running.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The direct drive oil less compressors are too noisy! besides I believe the belt driven oiled compressors last longer. Just putting the compressor in a closet or another room helps a lot.


----------



## Daninevin (Jul 28, 2017)

nice tips


----------

